# Rossi lever action



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

double post sorry


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

any opinion on rossi lever action rifles in .357 or .44 mag. Not talking ranch hand.
Compare to marlin or winchester??

Ed


----------



## liddledoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

i have never shot a marlin or winchester lever action so i wont try to compare. i have owned a rossi 357 for 5 years i must like it because i just bought one in 44 mag. there small size and weight make them very good general purpose rifles. joe


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Rossi makes fine guns for the money
I don't think they have the fit and finish of the older Marlins or Winchesters, but they seem to be functional and durable


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

They are okay. But I really would like to see another new pump 357 on the market.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

liddledoggie, which one do you like the best? .357 or .44?
Ed


----------



## liddledoggie (Feb 6, 2007)

right know i give the edge to the 357. i added a barrel mount peep sight from skinner sight company that helped alot. been woking on different hand loads for for it so i spent alot more time with the 357. i got the 44 just after christmas and since i didnt have any other 44s i had to buy ammo that that was expensive i havnt shot it much. i live in southern mi. and there is talk of allowing use to use pistol caliber rifles for deer in the shotgun zone. the 44 will be mainly for deer the 357 with different loads should work for deer and varmits. joe


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

I have a Rossi Puma 44 mag, fine rifle. I actually wanted a 357 but couldn't find one. For my uses the 357 is far more versatile. I did have to fix the firing pin on my Rossi. I also own several Marlins and Winchesters. All are older rifles and the fit and finish is better than the Rossi. But, the Rossi was a $300.00 rifle at the same time the Marlins and Winchesters were $450.00 rifles. So, it sort of figures.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

The .357 is a great little deer riffle in the woods here. I have the Winchester 94s, great rifles. I like the Rossi although I have never paid for one myself. I only like the straight stock and rubber butt plate rifles....James


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I have one in .44. Wish I had one in 357, too. A little Johnson's paste wax on the stock really improved the finish.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks folks, I carry a .44 or .357 on me in the pasture, usually a .44. I have a problem with hogs. I am looking for a rifle in one of those calibers since I already have ammo. Currently, my rifles are a Marlin made .30-30 and a Remington 700 in .30-06. Both great guns, but looking for something with more capacity that would be adequate in the brush and wouldn't take a lot of hunting to find ammo for.

Saw a marlin .357 at a gun show a while back, and someone beat me to a winchester in .44 at the last gun show. Got a show coming up this weekend so will be looking at what is there, if no luck will look at new rossi again. Only ones in town now are .45 colt and I don't want to start over looking for another caliber.

The safetys on lever action now are a prob to me also, marlin is a push button, rossi has that little dial thng on top in front of the hammer, seems awkward.
Ed


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Is the 357 rifle the same ammo as the 357 colt revolver?????


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I would go with what ever your favorite hand gun is to carry , although 38 special represents lower ammo cost 

of course if you were bean counting , you have a 30-30 and you could get a lot of ammo for the 30-30 and 7 vs 11 isn't a huge capacity increase 

as for levers there are a variety of safeties , if your stalking thru the woods , depending on design hammer down on the half cock is my preferred method , but I am much more familiar with older marlins that pre date the button safety so that's just what i know 
but if it is going to ride in a gun rack in a truck or on a tractor , i would keep the mag full and the chamber empty it just doesn't take that long to cycle a round into a lever 

but why bean count get whatever you like and can afford.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

RonM said:


> Is the 357 rifle the same ammo as the 357 colt revolver?????


Yes, they are identical, and they will also accept 38 Spcl loads.
The 44's will handle both 44 Mag and 44 Spcl


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Thanks folks, I carry a .44 or .357 on me in the pasture, usually a .44. I have a problem with hogs. I am looking for a rifle in one of those calibers since I already have ammo.


If hogs are your biggest problem, I'd get a 44
Bullet weights in 357 are pretty light for a big hog. with 158 Gr being about the heaviest COMMONLY available bullet

With the 44 you can go up to a 300 Gr if you need more penetration


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there was a fella on another forum who did a real nice picture spread of the hogs he shot and the cast bullet 44mag he shot them with he did in a lot of hog some up to 300 pounds almost all right the the shoulder with devastating effects from the little 44 carbine he was using


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

.38 Spec is my carry pistol, I have 2 30-30's Marlin 336 and a 94 Winchester and I have plenty of ammo for them..


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Rossi leverguns are based on the Winchester 92 and while not as tight in the fit and finish department, they are very strong and are great little guns. As for caliber, its hard to beat the .44. You can shoot loads from the Buffalo Bore +P+ Magnum loads on the high end down to light cowboy action .44 Specials on the low end.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

buddy traded for older rossi. it has half cock safety. he plans to cut bbl to 16.25 and use as a saddle gun when riding in natl forrest. gun seems well made


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/members/jawjaboy/_JawjaBoy_
Well jawjaboy beat me to it I have one of the Rossi Puma 357 based on the 92 action its close to an ideal gun for a Wisonsin farm just enough power to regularly keep the racoon,coyotes and fox to keep clear of your chickens.
Accurate and never seemed to have any problem with hot 38 or 357 loads.
Dutch


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a Navy Arms which I think is really a Rossi in 45LC.

Love that gun but if you shoot the Buffalo Bore stuff in there it causes the magazine tube to detach!gre:


----------



## tgp7799 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Rossi Model 92 Puma in 38/357 and love it. Never had any kind of problem with it, even with reloads.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

180 gr 357, 240gr 44, 45 ACP & 45 LC are pretty much the only pistol ammo you can find at wal mart here.


----------



## goodolboy (Mar 5, 2013)

I own a Rossi 357mag, a Marlin 357mag, and a Marlin 44mag. The Rossi is a Remake of the old Winchesters. I've shot so many rounds thru the Rossi it is now have powder blow by the breach into my face. Also being a copy of the Winchester it ejects the shells up, unlike the Marlin that ejects to the side. I love the Marlins. And the 357 is the better all around round for everyday carry. The 44 does have more stopping power, and aren't bad reloading as cowboy rounds, just too much to just shoot standard loads in a pistol for fun. Not bad out of the rifle thou


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

goodolboy said:


> I own a Rossi 357mag, a Marlin 357mag, and a Marlin 44mag. The Rossi is a Remake of the old Winchesters. I've shot so many rounds thru the Rossi it is now have powder blow by the breach into my face. Also being a copy of the Winchester it ejects the shells up, unlike the Marlin that ejects to the side. I love the Marlins. And the 357 is the better all around round for everyday carry. The 44 does have more stopping power, and aren't bad reloading as cowboy rounds, just too much to just shoot standard loads in a pistol for fun. Not bad out of the rifle thou


My wife hunts with the .44 and has shot several deer with it. Marlin.


----------



## goodolboy (Mar 5, 2013)

My wife uses my 357mag. Can't get her to even try anything else.


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

goodolboy said:


> My wife uses my 357mag. Can't get her to even try anything else.


 I have same problem, or shall I say issue with my wife. She adopted my older pre-safety Marlin in 357. I love it, shot more deer with that rifle than any of my other ones. Just always was my goto - grab and go rifle. Federal Fusion Bullets in 357 just crazy on deer out to 100 Yards from my experience. 

I ended up replacing / adding a gun to my collection to use for Deer, a 92 Rossi in 45 Long Colt. Love it, shot several boxes of it through before this Deer season, but wasn't able to get cards right and shoot at a deer with it, but am sure it will be equally impressive. Action is not as smooth as old Marlin, but definitly fun to shoot, and probably will be my new goto gun. A 44 Mag would probably be just as nice of shooting. 

Here is great little web site that has some nice levergun related articles.
http://www.leverguns.com/articles/Default.htm


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

AR Aaron, good stuff, thanks.


----------

